# which wax is the easiest to rub off?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i am really lazy and hate waxes that take serious elbow grease to remove. what brand is the easiest to wipe off without rubbing or buffing to much?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think any of the newer synthetic waxes will buff off easiest....just pick one


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks. i tried the turtle wax f-21 and it was a bitch.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

July Consumer Reports has an article on waxes
Best two liquids are #1 Black Majic wet shine wax BM48016 and Turtle Wax carnauba car wax T-6 
gloss both excellent
durability both exellent
ease of use b/m good and t/w very good
cleaning both excellent
scratching/hazing b/m excellent t/w good
compatability with plastic b/m exellent and t/w very good 

Im going to try Black Magic


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I've been using the stuff from Griot's Garage and think that's its really easy. I'm sort of obsessive once I get started on the car and wash, clay, wash and paint glaze. The glaze takes about 15- 20 minutes to apply and another 15-20 minutes to remove and the paint looks fabulous. The glaze is supposed to be good for 6 months, but it really didn't look too bad after a year. It does get washed every so often, and this stuff holds up pretty well. Comes off the rubber well and is very easy to clean off the bumpy plastic of my Suburban.


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

My vote goes to "Mothers" California Gold Pure Carnauba Wax. (Liquid).

This stuff goes on real easy with a microfiber pad...and the excess wipes off with minimal effort and no white residue or dust. 

With any of these waxes, a little goes a long way. People tend to overuse and make a tougher job for themselves.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I recently dropped the money and bought the kit from Zaino Bros. This stuff came of just as easy as it went on and the shine is like no other polish I have ever seen. It is a proccess to apply due to the multiple layers, I used the Z5 polish, the Z6 detailer, then finished off with the Z2 polish and it was amazing IMHO. My friend uses it on his 94 Impala SS & Vette as well, both are black w/ silver stripes and the look incredible as well. So if you are willing to spend the time, effort, and money, then I would say go with the Zaino.

Zainobros.com is where to get all the stuff. I will take some pics tommorow and post them up here.


----------



## SLVR DOG (Mar 29, 2006)

Kit is the easiest to rub off, maybe not the best though.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

speedwrenchx10 said:


> July Consumer Reports has an article on waxes
> Best two liquids are #1 Black Majic wet shine wax BM48016 and Turtle Wax carnauba car wax T-6
> Im going to try Black Magic


Here's the full CS rating sheet.

I tried the Black Magic, and hated it...it was just too difficult to remove, and never came to a haze. The shine is great and it is durable, so maybe it was worth the extra work.

Gerry


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Zaino Stuff is off the hook. Will ClayBar the new GTO in a week or so, then use the z-2 and kicker. Most amazing thing you'll ever do to a new paint job. Used this combo on my burb and 300. Nuts. They make another product called leather in a bottle. Leaves leather dull and smells llike a new baseball mitt. NICE.


----------



## Balew (Sep 16, 2006)

Zaino. A little goes a long way.


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

*Klasse*

Klasse - All-In One Is the way to go. Gones on smooth and easy and comes off the same way !

Can not beat it ! :willy: 

A-Jay


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I will say Meguiars NXT High-Tech wax this stuff goes on so easily and comes off easier literally minutes to do the whole car and gives such a wet/rich look I love it. It might not last as long but who cares my baby gets a coat of this quote often. Those of you with Black cars will really appreciate this product. Cheap and Easy to find too.


----------



## Rob Govoni (Oct 13, 2006)

It cost a little more but I use liquid glass.


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> I will say Meguiars NXT High-Tech wax this stuff goes on so easily and comes off easier literally minutes to do the whole car and gives such a wet/rich look I love it. It might not last as long but who cares my baby gets a coat of this quote often. Those of you with Black cars will really appreciate this product. Cheap and Easy to find too.


I've had a lot of good luck with that product, too. Definitely recommend it, and the spraywax is great for a quick polish/touch up in a hurry!


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

That's two for Liquid Glass!


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

I am a BIG FAN of Zymol...Its a little pricey but it works so well, looks great, comes off easily and actually smells like bananas! LOL...Ive been using it for years.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

i use dupont tephlon wax and for a quick shine i use eagle one wet quick and shine.


----------

